# kinda silly, but anyone know what company was SMP?



## Boof (Jun 25, 2004)

there is a motocross helmet and clothing company called SMP that has a black and white logo.

check out renegaderacing.com for their "what's new" page to see a pair of SMP pants -- with the logo to compare it to yours.

the coolness factor is up to you.


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

hmmm, very similar, but I thought the triangle pointed upwards. well thanks for the info, I'll have to see if I care or not (obviously not, I've been paddling for four years now!)


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

SMP (Sex Money Power) was a surf/skate apparel brand in the 90's. 

they, like most of the smaller brands went down, as the consolidation of board sports brands & invasion of PacSun's drove companies like quik & volcom through the roof ...


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

SMP, among other things, is a clothing company that caters to the skate/surf crowd. Back in the day, I remember the SMP schwag and rumors floating around regarding what SMP meant. 

I like to think it means Smoke More Pot...and they still make clothes.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

I think Toepper and Co. made a batch of these stickers about a decade ago in the southeast. I think it stands for 'Smoke More Pacalolo' or something like that.


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

i thought that was 'SIK'??


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

that too


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

ah, that sounds better, I'll take a skate co over a motocross anyday! at least now I have an answer when someone asks me what it is!!  


now that I think of it, I don't know if it's safe for me to smoke any MORE pot on the river...  I can barely tell which way is up at the present level!

thanks!!!


----------

